# Bentwood Cherry Ring with Labradorite Inlay



## jaywood1207 (May 30, 2013)

I was requested to make a cherry bentwood cherry ring with labradorite inlay. My first step was to find out what labradorite was. You can google it but basically it is a rock from Newfoundland and looks similar to abalone shell or mother of pearl. This has been my most challenging ring so far but I think it turned out pretty well. The best part was that my source for the labradorite threw in some other gems and stones so I can play with them now and add different types of inlays to my inventory. Here is a short video showing the colours as they flash in the light. DSC 0888 - YouTube
 Thank you for looking and all comments are welcome.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 30, 2013)

Very nice, is it wearable or ornamental?

I may have more questions yet.


----------



## Jim15 (May 30, 2013)

Looks awesome.


----------



## mikespenturningz (May 30, 2013)

That is just beautiful..


----------



## tomas (May 30, 2013)

That is really beautiful.  What finish did you use?

Tomas


----------



## kyaggie (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful work and materials!

Mike


----------



## jaywood1207 (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. 

Dave it is wearable. My wife has a few from when I first started making them a couple years ago and no issues with them. 

Tomas I use CA as a finish.


----------



## holmqer (Jun 1, 2013)

Nicely done, rings are a lot o fun to make!


----------



## DaveTTC (Jun 1, 2013)

jaywood1207 said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Dave it is wearable. My wife has a few from when I first started making them a couple years ago and no issues with them.
> 
> Tomas I use CA as a finish.



All timber, no metal band etc.


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 1, 2013)

*I like this...*

What is the thickness of the ring?
Did you use CA to fix the stone fragments?
How deep is groove you put stone fragments into?
Did you stabilize the cherry? (Cherry I have worked with may split along the grain in small areas.)
Did you stain the cherry or oil?

Sorry for so many questions.  You have attracted my attention


----------



## DaveTTC (Jun 1, 2013)

Very cool, I want to make some. Just gotta choose a stable timber that won't split or crack.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jun 1, 2013)

Dave yes all wood and no metal. 

Scruffy the thickness is about 2mm. I used CA to fix the stones and to fill the groove. The groove was about 1.5mm deep and about 2.5mm wide. I didn't do any stabilization and no splits. The wood was about 0.5mm thick when I started.   No stain or oil. It's all natural. 

Thanks again for the comments.


----------

